# I need a new cutter...



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,
So I went to cut my Park Avenue that came in a sampler tonight and the cap was torn to pieces by my POC (piece of crap) cutter. It didn't cut it at all, just kind of tugged. In the end it completely messed up the cigar, so it's time for a new cutter.

I think I want one that can not only cut well but be able to handle larger ring sizes like 60-64ish. Also it has to be on the cheaper side if possible.

I am open to all suggestions though!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You like punches? Or v-cuts? They are both easier to use than standard cutters if you ask me.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never tried either of the two actually. I just have a guillotine that came with a purchase from CI. Which do you prefer of the two?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I typically punch, since they are built into my main lighters. I also have a cheaper v cutter, that has a guide on the back that helps cut the cigar even. I like guillotine cutters, but think they are too much work since I prefer the others.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

So a punch just puts a hole in the head of the cigar? It doesn't clog up the end any?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

As long as you punch properly, no. I normally don't have too many tar or buildup issues at all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a punch for the occasional 55+rg cigar. My go to cutter is the stainless Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Large ring gauge, good performance, moderate price, lifetime warranty: Xikar X8 on CigarMonster.com right now for $17 shipped.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

I love my Palio, but it isn't ideal for your ring gauge requirements....Its a guillotine, surgical steel, been sharp for 2 years, and is only now starting to tug. lifetime warranty means time to trade her in.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

I should add, the info on (including outside reviews) says it easily handles a 60 ring...can't vouch personally, i smoke em thin and long, but all the same....good luck!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I personally use a Xikar Xi2 and love it, it does have trouble with the 60+RG smokes. IMHO punches restrict the draw too much.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

xikar xi2 best cutter


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I do use a guillotine I have the highland cutter, but more often than not I punch.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

Buy Palio if you are on budget..,but Palio and Xicker x2,buy both if you can. You won't regret it' cause I own both and haven't regret buying both of them so far !


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

jmd said:


> I have never tried either of the two actually. I just have a guillotine that came with a purchase from CI. Which do you prefer of the two?


They are equally great in my opinion.


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

Cant go wrong with xikar.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I just recently purchased a Prometheus H series cutter... The best cutter I've used period... Very elegant, great functionality, great piece... It was expensive, but I figure I'll have it for decades to come... If money is no object check it out...


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

I, like the OP, am on the look for a good and cost effective cutter for a 60+ RG. Are any of the fore mentioned cutter, that has been listed in this thread, a 60+?

Thanks!

MBB


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

-Wolf V-cut (company makes all of the blades for Xikar but they are much cheaper at under $20 on ebay)

-Cuban Crafters perfect cutter is cheap and serviceable. Not the best blade out there, and it tends to crack caps in my experience but for $10-15 on Ebay, it's tough to beat.

That being said... neither are made for the 60+ jawbreakers. Get a real guillotine for those... or go with the scissor type cutters, or a punch.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Xikar x2 but it wont handle the larger ring guage you are needning.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Xikar X8 FTW! It cuts up to 64rg and is on the monster almost weekly for 16 bucks...and it's xikar so lifetime warranty


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

I use a big size Nub punch for 60rg cigars i've tried. For large ring gauge cigars, it is much much better than cutting with a guillotine in my opinion.

See comparison with a regular punch.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

PaulE said:


> I use a big size Nub punch for 60rg cigars i've tried. For large ring gauge cigars, it is much much better than cutting with a guillotine in my opinion.
> 
> See comparison with a regular punch.


Whoa! I've never heard of/seen a "nub punch"...where did you get that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Whoa! I've never heard of/seen a "nub punch"...where did you get that if you don't mind me asking?


Hi Brian, it's a gift from my wife that she got from a local B&M store. It's part of a Nub gift pack that also includes a guillotine cutter and cigar case.


----------



## mux (Feb 13, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> -Cuban Crafters perfect cutter is cheap and serviceable. Not the best blade out there, and it tends to crack caps in my experience but for $10-15 on Ebay, it's tough to beat.


I will chime in here about the Cuban Crafters cutters by saying do _*not*_ buy the CC-24PERFECTO version of their cutter. I've had nothing but issues with it so far. That being said, the CC-23PERFECT (original) Cuban Crafter cutter is simply outstanding and I could not be happier with the cutter. As mentioned, however, the biggest ring gauge it can cut up to is right around 60-61 without the head having issues being able to get into the cut zone so I'm not really sure if this cutter would hold any interest with you. For $15 or so though, it comes with a lifetime warranty and I would highly recommend the CC-23 to anyone looking for an easy cutter for a cheap sub-61 RG cutter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio buy it once and be done with it. Got mine for years still trouble free. And i don't have to mail it anywhere to get a replacement. Any B&m that sells them will exchange.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome info guys, thanks! I really like that NUB punch, I need to find me one! I was thinking of going the scissor type, but I'll check into that X8 on Monster. 

BTW, speaking of the cigar monster site, how do you navigate it? I know this may sound like a stupid question, but when I go to the site, I only get "Deals of the day" kind of stuff. do they have a secondary site or something?

Thanks guys!

MBB


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to go along with Tony on his recommendation, Palio. Its not cheap, but its a great cutter for the $$$. And as previously noted, if it ever fails, you can swap it out at any Cigar Dealer that carries the line. If you plan to have the cigar hobby for a long time, buy a high quality cutter.


Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

mux said:


> I will chime in here about the Cuban Crafters cutters by saying do _*not*_ buy the CC-24PERFECTO version of their cutter. I've had nothing but issues with it so far. That being said, the CC-23PERFECT (original) Cuban Crafter cutter is simply outstanding and I could not be happier with the cutter. As mentioned, however, the biggest ring gauge it can cut up to is right around 60-61 without the head having issues being able to get into the cut zone so I'm not really sure if this cutter would hold any interest with you. For $15 or so though, it comes with a lifetime warranty and I would highly recommend the CC-23 to anyone looking for an easy cutter for a cheap sub-61 RG cutter.


What kind of issues have you had? When I got mine, no one mentioned there being 2 different versions so I have the cc-24. I find the blades have too much friction and are possible too thick causing it to smash rather than cut. I have a lot of caps pop off or crack. I am in the market for another one because it just doesn't seem as good as it should be.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Palio................99.9 % of the time
I also really like the xikar V cut, and sometimes use use a cross cut + ( V+<)


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> Awesome info guys, thanks! I really like that NUB punch, I need to find me one! I was thinking of going the scissor type, but I'll check into that X8 on Monster.
> 
> BTW, speaking of the cigar monster site, how do you navigate it? I know this may sound like a stupid question, but when I go to the site, I only get "Deals of the day" kind of stuff. do they have a secondary site or something?
> 
> ...


There are tabs at the top that say "Name your price," cigars, and accessories. The cigars change every hour, the accessory about every 3-4 hours. and the NYP is for 24 hours. Every day at 11-12 AM and PM there is the "monster mashup" which shows all the deals of the day. On Friday at 6PM-11:59 (sometimes all weekend though) the Mega mashup pops up and features the "top 100" deals of the week. This usually allows you to get a deal you missed earlier in the week. Hope that helps brother! I just got a xikar 009 punch in the mail and it is extremely solid. I haven't tried cutting anything yet but the blades are really sharp. I think it'll be great. Well really for $24 for a cigar punch it better be great, but it seems very well engineered and has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> -Wolf V-cut (company makes all of the blades for Xikar but they are much cheaper at under $20 on ebay)
> 
> -Cuban Crafters perfect cutter is cheap and serviceable. Not the best blade out there, and it tends to crack caps in my experience but for $10-15 on Ebay, it's tough to beat.
> 
> That being said... neither are made for the 60+ jawbreakers. Get a real guillotine for those... or go with the scissor type cutters, or a punch.


Yep, what he said!!!


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

usrower321 said:


> There are tabs at the top that say "Name your price," cigars, and accessories. The cigars change every hour, the accessory about every 3-4 hours. and the NYP is for 24 hours. Every day at 11-12 AM and PM there is the "monster mashup" which shows all the deals of the day. On Friday at 6PM-11:59 (sometimes all weekend though) the Mega mashup pops up and features the "top 100" deals of the week. This usually allows you to get a deal you missed earlier in the week. Hope that helps brother! I just got a xikar 009 punch in the mail and it is extremely solid. I haven't tried cutting anything yet but the blades are really sharp. I think it'll be great. Well really for $24 for a cigar punch it better be great, but it seems very well engineered and has a lifetime warranty.


Thanks usrower321, I thought I was missing a link or on a dead ended page, lol...

MBB


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I second the x8. Works perfect, buttery smooth cut.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I need a new cutter like I need (insert your favorite cliche)

That said, I have been looking at the three blade scissors to have laying around the gazebo. It looks cool and is supposed to cut any size cigar.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Dude that thing looks SICK!!! Too bad it doesn't fold up to where the circular handle matches and lays down on the circular blades. As for the RG, it seems to be limited by the outer frame work where you would insert the end to cut. None the less, I like it a lot! :rockon:

MBB


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I need a new cutter like I need (insert your favorite cliche)
> 
> That said, I have been looking at the three blade scissors to have laying around the gazebo. It looks cool and is supposed to cut any size cigar.


I gave my girlfriend's dad one for Christmas. He LOVES it!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

This got me looking into a new cutter and I am going to try and get a good deal on a Palio. Made in USA. I think Xikar is assembled in China these days but may still have German blades. Since it seems both come very highly recommended, tie goes to the locally made stuff.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> This got me looking into a new cutter and I am going to try and get a good deal on a Palio. Made in USA. I think Xikar is assembled in China these days but may still have German blades. Since it seems both come very highly recommended, tie goes to the locally made stuff.


I don't seem to remember many Palio deals being out there. Xikar deals - yes. Palio, I'm not sure...


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

mux said:


> I will chime in here about the Cuban Crafters cutters by saying do _*not*_ buy the CC-24PERFECTO version of their cutter. I've had nothing but issues with it so far. That being said, the CC-23PERFECT (original) Cuban Crafter cutter is simply outstanding and I could not be happier with the cutter. As mentioned, however, the biggest ring gauge it can cut up to is right around 60-61 without the head having issues being able to get into the cut zone so I'm not really sure if this cutter would hold any interest with you. For $15 or so though, it comes with a lifetime warranty and I would highly recommend the CC-23 to anyone looking for an easy cutter for a cheap sub-61 RG cutter.


Are these 2 different from each other


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone have or used the Xikar MTX? I'm wondering if it will take care of a 60+ RG.

MBB


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The Xikar MTX is listed as up to 54rg. Like that it folds and would work for me. The 3 blade CC is just so cool. I am going to try before I buy next time I am near Calle Ocho.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a couple of Xikar Xi 1's as well as a couple of Xikar punches. All work great and have an unbeatable warranty. That being said I just got a Shruiken cutter and a Palio on the debbil site to try them out. If you are a little patient the debbil can be your friend. I paid $19 for the alligator skin Shruiken and $22 for a camo Palio. Well under half price on both.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> ... The 3 blade CC is just so cool. ...


There's a lot of feedback on these in old threads here.
Search for "revolution scissors".
Some like them, some don't.
Probably worth a read if you're thinking about getting one.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I have a couple of Xikar Xi 1's as well as a couple of Xikar punches. All work great and have an unbeatable warranty. That being said I just got a Shruiken cutter and a Palio on the debbil site to try them out. If you are a little patient the debbil can be your friend. I paid $19 for the alligator skin Shruiken and $22 for a camo Palio. Well under half price on both.


I googled "debbil" and got nothing; what is the address please?

Thanks!

MBB


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> I googled "debbil" and got nothing; what is the address please?


America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com
a.k.a. "the devil site" - the place where the undisciplined are separated from large amounts of their money.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

aroma said:


> XXXXXXXXXX America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - XXXXXXXXXX
> a.k.a. "the devil site" - the place where the undisciplined are separated from large amounts of their money.


lol... Awesome! Thanks man!

Grrrr... this post/link thing is a bit annoying! Make you want to post B.S. just to get your count up so you don't have to deal with it, but I'm dealing with it, lol...

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't seen one mention about Colibri cutters... is there a reason for that? I like their Diesel cutter. I know it's not Diesel as in the jeans line, but it would go good with my Diesel clothes and watch, lol... Yeah I'm a whore when it comes to clothing eace:

Then again, I am from Miami :hat:

MBB


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have heard the colibri grip cutters (what the diesel cutter is) are sub-par. Some brothers on here mention that they dull quickly and then need sharpening (very hard to do).


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry, yeah we refer to it as the debbil or devil site as once you discover it (or get pushed down the slope) your wallet is much thinner. Colibri stuff is usually junk and their warranty is worthless. Go Xikar or Palio. Great products and bulletproof warranty.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Too bad, I liked the look... Well thanks for the info!

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Sorry, yeah we refer to it as the debbil or devil site as once you discover it (or get pushed down the slope) your wallet is much thinner. Colibri stuff is usually junk and their warranty is worthless. Go Xikar or Palio. Great products and bulletproof warranty.


lol... No prob Bro, we worked it out 

Yeah looks like I will be going the was off the masses and picking up one of those two.

Thanks Bro!

MBB


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Frodo said:


> I don't seem to remember many Palio deals being out there. Xikar deals - yes. Palio, I'm not sure...


At $5-10 more there really isn't a difference in price. Since they have a lifetime warranty, I don't have a problem picking up a used one on ebay at a discounted rate. I don't think they push the kind of volume Xikar does, so deals probably won't be as easily found.


----------



## hasanalo (Feb 16, 2012)

I just purchased the Shruiken and I like it, also I own a Xikar 1 and other type, my favorite is the Xikar always gives a clean cut


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> At $5-10 more there really isn't a difference in price. Since they have a lifetime warranty, I don't have a problem picking up a used one on ebay at a discounted rate. I don't think they push the kind of volume Xikar does, so deals probably won't be as easily found.


Palio's are regularly available under $25 on c-bid.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Palio's are regularly available under $25 on c-bid.


Not anymore.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I bought one for $22 last night.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I meant now that you said it people will be bidding them up because more people want them/know about them.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I meant now that you said it people will be bidding them up because more people want them/know about them.


Ah. Got ya. Sorry


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Palio buy it once and be done with it. Got mine for years still trouble free. And i don't have to mail it anywhere to get a replacement. Any B&m that sells them will exchange.


Is that the policy of Palio for all B&M dealers? Do you need a receipt? If so and if not, I like that a lot! I just need to find a place that sells them.

What about Cuban Crafters or Xikar, how does their warranty work; is it a PITA?

Thanks!

MBB


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe any Palio deaker is instructed by the company to swap out the product for a new one. Then they send it back and get a replacement. With Xikar you mail in back and they mail you a new one. Takes a couple of weeks usually. Cuban Crafters I have no idea.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I believe any Palio deaker is instructed by the company to swap out the product for a new one. Then they send it back and get a replacement. With Xikar you mail in back and they mail you a new one. Takes a couple of weeks usually. Cuban Crafters I have no idea.


Thanks for the info Bro! I like the idea of walking in and swapping out, but after looking over the Palio cutters, aesthetically they leave something to be desired; it's the look of the Xikar that I like over all, plus the X8 I need for my face raping 60+ :smoke2:

Also if I am tallying up the score correctly, the win is for the Xikar since they seem to be the most reliable.

MBB


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Xikar's service is legendary.
Here's an old thread that was bumped recently.

Several posters in that thread have asserted that Xikar dealers are required to make exchanges on the spot, although I can't find confirmation of that on the Xikar website. Also, Xikar has so many products that it's not guaranteed that a given dealer will have an exact replacement in stock when you come in. OTOH, a lot more dealers carry Xikar than Palio, so a lot depends on the B&M situation in your locale.

I will say that, for me, mailing it in is a lot less time and money (gas) than making the round trip to my nearest B&M. You don't have to include a receipt; you don't have to get pre-authorization; just drop the thing in a padded envelope, put $2 or $3 in stamps on it, drop it into the mail, and wait a week or so.

I believe Cuban Crafters also has a lifetime warranty, but, unlike Xikar and Palio, they have a reputation for unresponsiveness.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's an idea that I was thinking over, after coming to the realization that I'm not going to find myself a NUB 14mm punch. I love gun, I have many... and with those many comes MUCH ammo... I was thinking of taking a 50A.E. casing, which is 13.7mm, and putting an edge on it and using IT as my bad ass little 50cal PUNCH! Now being that the casing is brass, I'm not sure if the edge will last, but then again, I'm just cutting into soft leaf. 

What do you guys think?

Oh! and I busted my 30 count cherry!!! No more damn count/link error messages, lol...!!! :banana:


MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

aroma said:


> Xikar's service is legendary.
> Here's an old thread that was bumped recently.
> 
> Several posters in that thread have asserted that Xikar dealers are required to make exchanges on the spot, although I can't find confirmation of that on the Xikar website. Also, Xikar has so many products that it's not guaranteed that a given dealer will have an exact replacement in stock when you come in. OTOH, a lot more dealers carry Xikar than Palio, so a lot depends on the B&M situation in your locale.
> ...


This info is good to know, thanks! An thanks for the link, I will give it a read over!

MBB


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Xikar dealer's are not obligated to swap out from some things I've read, but Palio dealers are. But, most Xikar dealers will do it for you. I used a Xikar xi2 yesterday and it certainly is awkward in the hand, I HATED that it locks when closed. Say you take a snip and want to take another trim, you have to keep unlocking it. Might not be an issue once you get used to it, but as I was trying to figure it out, it was annoying. I like the more traditional Palio shape.... and the USA aspect.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm.... Yeah I would have to agree with you on the locking thing, I can see where that would be annoying. I didn't realize that the Palio was made in the USA, and I like buying from my U.S. brothers and sisters! Hmmm... decisions.... decisions.... 


MBB


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Palio!

Done.


----------



## mux (Feb 13, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> What kind of issues have you had? When I got mine, no one mentioned there being 2 different versions so I have the cc-24. I find the blades have too much friction and are possible too thick causing it to smash rather than cut. I have a lot of caps pop off or crack. I am in the market for another one because it just doesn't seem as good as it should be.


Sorry for taking awhile to respond to this. The biggest problem I had was exactly what you mentioned compounded even more by loose blades when they were retracted. I would either smash the cap or get a very uneven cut at best. It is apparently a fairly common problem from what I could gather. That being said, most of the people who I talked to and read reviews by recommended the CC-23 in it's place and they couldn't have been more right. The blades are SHARP and have no problem at all cutting anything I've thrown at it, even some 60RG Diesel shorties.



chasingstanley said:


> Are these 2 different from each other


Yep. Here is the troublesome CC-24 on top and the awesome CC-23 on bottom.


Quick note, the CC-23's max ring gauge is a hair (1, *maybe* 2RG) smaller than the CC-24. As I mentioned, it has flawlessly cut both Diesel Shorties I've thrown at it and those are 60RG, but it was a pretty tight fit. I am pretty sure 61, maybe 62 RG, would be about the most you're gonna fit in the CC-23.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...i bought one of these off fleabay...love it. Get both cuts, great blade, don't have to worry about cutting over a trashcan or ashtray...no mess and a great conversation piece.

Quad Table Top Cigar Cutter Stainless Steel Blade~BRAND NEW~RARE ITEM~MUST SEE! | eBay


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

mux said:


> Sorry for taking awhile to respond to this. The biggest problem I had was exactly what you mentioned compounded even more by loose blades when they were retracted. I would either smash the cap or get a very uneven cut at best. It is apparently a fairly common problem from what I could gather. That being said, most of the people who I talked to and read reviews by recommended the CC-23 in it's place and they couldn't have been more right. The blades are SHARP and have no problem at all cutting anything I've thrown at it, even some 60RG Diesel shorties.
> 
> Yep. Here is the troublesome CC-24 on top and the awesome CC-23 on bottom.
> 
> ...


I have the CC-24 and don't seem to have any issues w/it - but to tell you the truth I like the looks of CC-23 much better can you still get the older models?


----------



## mux (Feb 13, 2012)

chasingstanley said:


> I have the CC-24 and don't seem to have any issues w/it - but to tell you the truth I like the looks of CC-23 much better can you still get the older models?


Yeah, you can still get the older models. They even have a few other models, but I have no experience with those (yet). I just received my CC-23 last week and I've cut almost 10 cigars or so each with consistent cuts. You can order directly from the manufacturer's website online if you so desired. I wish I would have done this the first time around, honestly.


----------

